# Denissov Watches



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone seen these, they use ETA & Russian movements with some linteresting designs









*VODOLAZ chrono with cal3133 *


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I've seen them Mach, very different designs but the one you have shown retails at $900


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t think I`d buy one (especially not at that price) but interesting none the less


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I suppose they'll fleece a few of the wealthier American tourists with these in their Moscow and St. Petersburg boutiques and who can blame them







.

They look like Poljots and Vostok-Europes on steroids to me and most of the ranges have foreign (to Russia) names







.

Not for an "old skool" Russian lover like me







.

I wonder if they've developed their own movement yet







?

That would be interesting  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I suppose they'll fleece a few of the wealthier American tourists with these in their Moscow and St. Petersburg boutiques and who can blame them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don`t think that`s why they`ve brought out a `Coalition` range do you?

























































> *Menâ€™s collection watch.*
> 
> Mechanical watch with a manual winding-up mechanism.
> 
> ...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Those are criminal Mac







.

Does the French one pack in at the first signs of trouble














?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

One word

F'ugly


----------

